

A cry for Europe - arihelgason
http://www.freddestin.com/blog/2010/03/a-cry-for-europe.html

======
ruslan
I liked this post in the comments:

A couple of weeks ago I lectured in front of a classroom (in Belgium). I never
prepare these things because I – naively – assume that the audience will want
to know how it is to run a tech. start-up, like for instance Nomadesk.

So I asked: “What do you want to find out about staring up a business?”... no
response! Ok, I reverted to my fallback question: “Who of you has thought
about starting a business, sometime in the future?” Dead silence, absolutely
no response!?

At that point I got concerned, because I would only be able to entertain this
lot (during 90min.), if they’d provoke me with their questioning.

So, I finally asked why they were not interested in starting up a business. At
that point a young lady raised her hand – she was not older than 18: “Because,
you hardly get any retirement fee”…

I rest my case,

------
urlwolf
This is straight scary. I've lived in Spain, UK and Germany (after being in
the US for 4 years) and the contrast is ... astounding. Most young people here
do want to be civil servants.

